
Show HN: Marlin – Bookmark Manager for the Windows Terminal - wilfredinni
https://github.com/wilfredinni/marlin/blob/master/README.md
======
darekkay
I first thought this is something like Buku [1] to manage _browser_ bookmarks.
Maybe you should make it somehow prominent that this is about _folder_
bookmarks.

I'm using the git bash and bash aliases to achieve the same result, but I
think it's quite convenient being able to just call a script to bookmark it :)

[1] [https://github.com/jarun/Buku](https://github.com/jarun/Buku)

